# How to join and get the current AbsoluTTe?



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I know that I can join the club and get the current issue of AbsoluTTe at a discounted price (was it Â£33?), but I can't find such an option on the merchandise web site. The only options I find are the regular subscription (Â£30 for 1 year) and then the magazines from 1 to 8 (at Â£8 each).

Can someone point me out how to get the membership for 1 or 2 years plus the current issue at the discounted price?

Thanks.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hi there.

I know you're right (and I know you can do this), but I can't find it either. :?

What you could do in the interim, is order membership and then once you're a member all back issues are Â£3 - as opposed to the Â£8 they cost non-members - so you could order the current as well as any number of other back issues.

Or you could wait until the membership secretary is back - I think Mark and Lou are back this weekend.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

From the latest membership form :



> The costs below include all post & packaging and include the
> current issue of absoluTTe, making 5 copies in the first year.


And from the 1 year membership item in the shop:



> a personalised letter of introduction
> your "TT design" individually numbered membership card
> 2 x vinyl window badges
> 1 x contemporary car badge
> ...


This option is Â£35 (Â£30 + Â£5p&p for all 5 magazines)

I think this answers your question but I've only looked at this in a hurry - should be working really :roll:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Kell said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I know you're right (and I know you can do this), but I can't find it either. :?
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm leaving for holidays this weekend anyway, so I will wait until I'm back and see if anything has changed on the store. Otherwise, I will do what you suggest, as it seems a good idea.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

tehdarkstar said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there.
> ...


Ahem - my answer obviously not right then :?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

It was close! :roll:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> From the latest membership form :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul - this info is correct. Postage will have to updated in the next couple of weeks though - so order now :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

t7 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > From the latest membership form :
> ...


Thought so


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We don't have the current issue of the mag in the shop, only back issues 

The ONLY way to get the current issue (whilst it is current) is to become a member :wink:

Once the next mag is out, we will then add the previous one into the shop, but it won't be available at a discounted price anyway, unless you are a member :wink:


----------

